# Plumbing jobs



## vasey15 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm hoping to move to the Mercia/ Alicante area, Not sure which yet. I'm wondering how easy it's going to be to get work as a plumber. I've been told the best route is to go self employed, however I would really like to shadow somebody that knows the areas just to see how things are done for a wee while. Does anybody know of any work going about or know of anywhere I could look? Any help would be much appreciated.

Lee.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

vasey15 said:


> I'm hoping to move to the Mercia/ Alicante area, Not sure which yet. I'm wondering how easy it's going to be to get work as a plumber. I've been told the best route is to go self employed, however I would really like to shadow somebody that knows the areas just to see how things are done for a wee while. Does anybody know of any work going about or know of anywhere I could look? Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Lee.


unemployment is at least 20% here in Spain - it's doubtful you would get much work at the moment - but I guess not impossible


also your qualifications might not be transportable


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

If you intend to only work in the British community then you you will have lots of competition. A (British) plumber I know says there is not much work at all at the moment - just small emergency jobs.

If you intend to work for Spanish clients they would probably expect you to speak at least some Spanish.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I always recommend that people come over for a fact finding mission, then you can see for yourself what its like, what the areas are like, what work is around, how much things cost etc...

Maybe while you're in Spain you could look in an English local newspapers, see if there are any plumbers adverts and maybe phone them and arrange to meet them for a chat about how things are????

The only thing I know is that spanish plumbing is very different to english plumbing - in fact its all very different from house to house!!

Jo xxx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> I always recommend that people come over for a fact finding mission, then you can see for yourself what its like, what the areas are like, what work is around, how much things cost etc...
> 
> Maybe while you're in Spain you could look in an English local newspapers, see if there are any plumbers adverts and maybe phone them and arrange to meet them for a chat about how things are????
> 
> ...


i totally agree with Jo, in the local paper there are a lot of plumbers advertising. We needed one to install some pipes outside recently and we phoned a couple for quotes, they both came the same day to do the quote and the one we chose did the work the same day. To me that shows they are very quiet at the moment.

In Spain it really is a case of "it's not what you know, it's who you know". As Jo said, get out on a fact finding mission, make as many friends as you can, and put the word out..but don't expect to be able to fill your diary overnight like you may in the UK - it will take time here.


----------

